Ask HN: I'm experiencing pair programming exhaustion, how best to cope with it? - xmklb
======
phakding
This is very ideology over common sense. There is no scientific approach in
software development. Did anyone conduct a reproducible study that was peer
reviewed that concluded that pair programming was x-times better in creating
relatively bug free software?

We just latch onto hysteria.

~~~
meiraleal
There is no need of studies to see that pair programming is a great way to
pass experience from a more to a less experienced software engineer. It might
not be the only one way to tutor a junior, not even the best, but works.

~~~
phakding
Hopefully you don't work in medicine or in any discipline where lives are at
stake.

~~~
coralreef
The irony of this comment is that letting people die via A/B guessing is
exactly how modern medicine got to where is today.

You give one group a "cure", the other group a placebo. Whichever group
survives or does better is the winner.

------
bjornlouser
Place a stack of books so that only you can see the monitor, then feed your
partner info as needed when you get stuck.

------
adiusmus
What is your experience?

~~~
xmklb
The company I work for is completely committed to pair programming, which
means everyone does it a 100% of the time. It is fine to help you ramp up when
you just joined, but after 4 months of non-stop pairing, it seems like it's
just too much.

~~~
pensatoio
That’s ridiculous. Pairing 100% would seriously hamper productivity. You need
time to withdraw into your mind and think through solutions.

This is why code reviews were invented.

~~~
captain_perl
Highly recommended:

[https://www.gerritcodereview.com/](https://www.gerritcodereview.com/)

~~~
piotrkaminski
Or (tooting my own horn) for a friendlier but still powerful approach to code
reviews that integrates better with GitHub you could try
[https://reviewable.io](https://reviewable.io).

------
nramenta
Stop pairing.

------
krasicki
Threesome

